# No saving password basic authentication



## hurricane (Jul 12, 2019)

After I moved the website to a new server, switched to https, Chrome ( I didn't test other browsers) stopped saving password for Apache basic authentication. 

I'm using Apache/2.4.35 on FreeBSD 11.2, the config is still the same. Any possible reasons? Thanks!


```
<Directory /home/domain/www/users>
    AuthBasicProvider file
    AuthUserFile /home/domain/passwd/.htpasswd
    AuthName "Title"
    AuthType Basic
    require valid-user
</Directory>
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2019)

hurricane said:


> After I moved the website to a new server, switched to https, Chrome ( I didn't test other browsers) stopped saving password for Apache basic authentication.


The Apache server's configuration has no influence on this. I'd look for issues within Chrome.


----------

